
Bohemian Tragedy: The rise and fall of George Sterling’s California arts colony - lermontov
https://www.poetryfoundation.org/articles/146051/bohemian-tragedy
======
indescions_2018
Wonderful bit of history ;)

Archive collection of works by George Sterling

[https://archive.org/search.php?query=creator%3A%22Sterling%2...](https://archive.org/search.php?query=creator%3A%22Sterling%2C+George%2C+1869-1926%22)

------
pmoriarty
This reminds me of Ascona, Switzerland, where another proto-hippy commune
existed in the early 20th Century. Luminaries there included D. H. Lawrence
(who was both at Ascona and Carmel), C. G. Jung, Herman Hesse, Franz Kafka,
Rudolf von Laban, Isadora Duncan, Paul Tillich, and Mary Wigman. The scene is
intriguingly documented in a book called _Mountain of Truth_.[1]

[1] - [https://www.amazon.com/Mountain-Truth-Counterculture-
Begins_...](https://www.amazon.com/Mountain-Truth-Counterculture-
Begins_Ascona-1900-1920/dp/0874513650/)

